# Bees overflowing



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

Ok so I think I may already know my answer but I want to be sure before I go out and open the hive. I have not opened my hives up in a few weeks. Last time I did I just took some honey then put the frames back in for them to clean up. Well after I extracted honey I got really sick and then had a birthday party for one of my kids and now we are 3 weeks after. Well I went out and just peeked at my hives yesterday and the one hive that is doing really well seems to be overflowing with bees. Is this normal? I mean like really overflowing. There is a huge cluster outside and in front of the entrance then a big amount coming out the crack in the top cover too. It was crazy. And when I went out there it wasn't crazy hot, only 71 degrees. Is this normal or should I put another box on? I have 2 deeps and 1 honey super in right now. Do I add another super? I'm just not sure what to do this late in the season if they seem to need more room. My other hive still only has 2 deeps. No honey super. It's crazy how different the 2 hives are!! 


Another quick question from you experienced honey peeps. Is it possible to get a nasty stomach "bug" from honey? Literally the day after I extracted my honey I got so so so sick. Like stomach flu sick for a week and I am just hoping it was coincidence that I got the flu right after I had a taste of honey and it wasn't my honey. I'm afraid to eat any more though just in case it was the honey. :/ nobody else got sick. 

Thanks!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The whole mid west has been hot and humid for a few days so the bees move out side the hive to remove some of the body heat, We call it bearding. They are trying to also push air thru the hive to everapate the moisture out of the honey.

Don't think the honey made you sick unless your tummy didn't like the honey but then I would think your body would have thrown it up or at least tried instantly.

 Al


----------



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

Ok great. Thanks Al. 
So you don't think I need to give them anymore room at all then? They are just doing what they do and I can leave them be?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You can add more room if you desire. Give you a jump on next year I suppose.

 Al


----------

